# Etiquette question



## Jabba (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm playing in a fourball tomorrow with the club captain and the Rabbit's captain. Do I refer to the captain as Mr Captain all day or just the 1st time I addrsss him ?  how do I address the rabbit's captain ?


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2011)

refer to both of them by their first names and if theyre not happy with that tell them to get over themselves imo


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 5, 2011)

Personally i would refer to them to their names and none of this 'Mr Captain' stuff


----------



## kid2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just relax with them and when you introduce yourself to them im pretty sure their not going to introduce themselves as Captain x and captain y....

Also use the occasion as topic of conversation with them....
Im sure they'll be alot more approachable than you realise.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Shake hands upon meeting as usual,address them as mr captain and mr rabbits captain. You have done your bit then .It should be first names from there on.


----------



## Basher (Feb 5, 2011)

Shake hands upon meeting as usual,address them as mr captain and mr rabbits captain. You have done your bit then .It should be first names from there on.
		
Click to expand...

What he said!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 5, 2011)

Habbit drilled in from a summer or two as a kid at a bit of a stuck up club, I call everyone sir unless I know them well.

Played a match with the captain and called him sir after the initial introductions "mr captain" etc.

Played my regular four ball partners dad a few weeks later, called him sir all the way round.

Cant help it, any senior or person older than me is automatically sir


----------



## drawboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice to hear SB.


----------



## Basher (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice to see in this day and age SB. 

Would take the title with respect on the first tee. After that I'd probably tell you to call me by my first name.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice to see in this day and age SB. 

Would take the title with respect on the first tee. After that I'd probably tell you to call me by my first name.
		
Click to expand...

That is what most people do, if they introduce themselves and say "call me X" I wont bother, most of the senior players like being called "sir". 

I think once I start to look older maybe they thing it is a bit strange but I am only 26 and I look a lot younger so it isnt so bad,.

I find that a majority of rounds I only call people sir if they are a senior, anyone who isnt mostly only happens when it feels right ie during a rules check or conceeding of putt in matchplay etc, for general chat and banter it is usually first names.

I think matchplay should always be sir, its a time where it is also a mental tool as well as good etiquette.


----------



## hovis (Feb 5, 2011)

address them as Mr Captin?  are you kiddin?  this is a golf club not the army.  get yourself out of their arse and stop boot licking before you come down with cherry blossom poisoning.

first name plane and simple.


----------



## Jabba (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, most helpful. I already know the rabbit's captain from the gym.

 FFBrown,   at our club the Captain is supposed to be addressed as MR CAPTAIN. If you have a problem with a club having rules like that, join another club.


----------



## Basher (Feb 5, 2011)

FFBrown,   at our club the Captain is supposed to be addressed as MR CAPTAIN. If you have a problem with a club having rules like that, join another club.
		
Click to expand...

Bang on target. Agree.


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2011)

Cant help it, any senior or person older than me is automatically sir 

[/QUOTE]


If you call me Sir, you will get a kick up the jacksie !!


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2011)

Personally i would refer to them to their names and none of this 'Mr Captain' stuff 

Click to expand...

What he said.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 5, 2011)

We have this rule too and i call the Captain by his first name. The Captain before the current one didnt really like it but life goes on and the current Captain doesnt mind as long as your not shouting abuse at him


----------



## Ethan (Feb 5, 2011)

First name all the way, unless you are taking the p**s.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2011)

I am 58 and would always want to be called by my shortened name - Chris

I dont expect anyone, 26 or any age, to call me Sir on the golf course. I really thought those days had gone.

By the way, just before I wrote this, our club Captain phoned me over a matter I asked about the other day and I wouldn't have dreamt of calling him anything other than by his christian name and when he phoned he gave both 
his christian and surname when I answered.


Chris


----------



## HRC99 (Feb 5, 2011)

I've always called him Mr Captain when I first spoke to him and then his name afterwards.  I don't see it as any big deal at all.  It's really just observing a bit of tradition.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd call them by their first names unless they start off pretty well and then I'd just resort to knob 1 and knob 2


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr Captain the first time, then first name...rabbits captain? Well I'd just tell him to....off......


----------



## Jabba (Feb 5, 2011)

Like it


----------



## CliveW (Feb 6, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is a "Rabbits Captain"?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2011)

"Sir" and "Mr Captain"??????????????????

Feck me, you're having a laugh aren't you?
If somebody "expected" me to call them either of those titles on the way round I'd chuck this game in
I'm all for etiquette but that's extracting the urine


----------



## HRC99 (Feb 6, 2011)

"Sir" and "Mr Captain"??????????????????

Feck me, you're having a laugh aren't you?
If somebody "expected" me to call them either of those titles on the way round I'd chuck this game in
I'm all for etiquette but that's extracting the urine
		
Click to expand...

I don't think any of our captains would expect to be called Mr Captain or Sir.  If they did, I wouldn't.

It's just more a bit of fun coupled with a bit of tradition.  At our place, it is a semi-mocking term of address.  No-one takes it seriously - least of all the Captain.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think any of our captains would expect to be called Mr Captain or Sir.  If they did, I wouldn't.

It's just more a bit of fun coupled with a bit of tradition.  At our place, it is a semi-mocking term of address.  No-one takes it seriously - least of all the Captain.
		
Click to expand...

I'm our Captain in less than a month and folk can call me whatever they like - just like they do now!!  I'll answer to most things. I couldn't imagine how anyone who is Captain would be offended to be addressed by their name unless they were very much "up themselves".


----------



## Basher (Feb 6, 2011)

It's normal at our club to address the Captain as "Mr Captain" on meeting for the first time and on the 1st tee at the Captains Day competition. After that it's preferred name. It's normal etiquette. Obviously not everyone observes this, but saying that, nobody is put on a charge for not doing so!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm playing in a fourball tomorrow with the club captain and the Rabbit's captain. Do I refer to the captain as Mr Captain all day or just the 1st time I addrsss him ?
		
Click to expand...

Depends whether or not he looks like this


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


'Hello Pike you stupid boy, did you know your name is in some old reprobate's little book, 259 times!'


----------



## shagster (Feb 6, 2011)

come on smiffy.... say what you really think 
shagster


----------



## Jabba (Feb 6, 2011)

It was Mr. Captain on the first handshake and then first name terms. Good bloke, good company in the fourball and the bar after, just [****] weather


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dave...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2011)

We stand up and salute when our Captain enters the bar. He hates it. Winds him up every time. He's a member of our swindle, so deserves every bit of mickey taking.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 6, 2011)

call me sir and I'll be looking behind me to see who you're talking to.

I gave up that sir stuff when I left the navy. 

they have a name - use it (and if they introduce themselves as Mr and don't offer a christian name I'd think twice about playing with them)


----------



## hangover (Feb 7, 2011)

address them as Mr Captin?  are you kiddin?  this is a golf club not the army.  get yourself out of their arse and stop boot licking before you come down with cherry blossom poisoning.

first name plane and simple.
		
Click to expand...

THIS ^^

CANT STAND POMPOUS PEOPLE


----------



## drawboy (Feb 7, 2011)

AH, the game of golf really is going down the swanee isn't it. Footie shirts, cargo pants, trainers and jeans in clubhouses. The Captain is Mr Captain it is tradition of our fine game. A lot of traditions are being washed over too easily. No one is asking anyone to lick anyones backsides. It is golfing tradition that is all and should remain as so. I'm working class, but I understand and respect our traditions and am happy to try to uphold them where practical to do so.


----------



## hovis (Feb 7, 2011)

AH, the game of golf really is going down the swanee isn't it. Footie shirts, cargo pants, trainers and jeans in clubhouses. The Captain is Mr Captain it is tradition of our fine game. A lot of traditions are being washed over too easily. No one is asking anyone to lick anyones backsides. It is golfing tradition that is all and should remain as so. I'm working class, but I understand and respect our traditions and am happy to try to uphold them where practical to do so.
		
Click to expand...

then do you agree with women playing golf?
i am one for traditions but things change and tradtions in some cases have no place in a modern world


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 7, 2011)

AH, the game of golf really is going down the swanee isn't it. Footie shirts, cargo pants, trainers and jeans in clubhouses. The Captain is Mr Captain it is tradition of our fine game. A lot of traditions are being washed over too easily. No one is asking anyone to lick anyones backsides. It is golfing tradition that is all and should remain as so. I'm working class, but I understand and respect our traditions and am happy to try to uphold them where practical to do so.
		
Click to expand...

still touch the forelock too?
oh for the days of the droit de seigneur


----------



## drawboy (Feb 7, 2011)

AH, the game of golf really is going down the swanee isn't it. Footie shirts, cargo pants, trainers and jeans in clubhouses. The Captain is Mr Captain it is tradition of our fine game. A lot of traditions are being washed over too easily. No one is asking anyone to lick anyones backsides. It is golfing tradition that is all and should remain as so. I'm working class, but I understand and respect our traditions and am happy to try to uphold them where practical to do so.
		
Click to expand...

then do you agree with women playing golf?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not, it's not traditional besides who's making the dinner?


----------



## drawboy (Feb 7, 2011)

AH, the game of golf really is going down the swanee isn't it. Footie shirts, cargo pants, trainers and jeans in clubhouses. The Captain is Mr Captain it is tradition of our fine game. A lot of traditions are being washed over too easily. No one is asking anyone to lick anyones backsides. It is golfing tradition that is all and should remain as so. I'm working class, but I understand and respect our traditions and am happy to try to uphold them where practical to do so.
		
Click to expand...

still touch the forelock too?
oh for the days of the droit de seigneur
		
Click to expand...

Kid's still call teacher Sir or Miss, where's the difference? It is just traditional not a sign of subservience.


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2011)

AH, the game of golf really is going down the swanee isn't it. Footie shirts, cargo pants, trainers and jeans in clubhouses. The Captain is Mr Captain it is tradition of our fine game. A lot of traditions are being washed over too easily. No one is asking anyone to lick anyones backsides. It is golfing tradition that is all and should remain as so. I'm working class, but I understand and respect our traditions and am happy to try to uphold them where practical to do so.
		
Click to expand...

still touch the forelock too?
oh for the days of the droit de seigneur
		
Click to expand...

Kid's still call teacher Sir or Miss, where's the difference? It is just traditional not a sign of subservience.
		
Click to expand...

Sure its not because they can't pronounce their name ?


----------

